# it's so funny



## JohnT (May 17, 2015)

Got to say, it's funny,

folks down south have pity on us Yankees. Yankees have pity on us from new jersey, but if you ever drained a bottle of the good stuff, then watched a Bruce Springsteen concert, it is US that pities everybody else....


----------



## ceeaton (May 17, 2015)

Curious, what was in that good bottle you just drained? I think I want some of that!


----------



## JohnT (May 17, 2015)

ceeaton said:


> Curious, what was in that good bottle you just drained? I think I want some of that!



My 2012 cab. Already a classic! Had a nice shell steak dinner on the side.


----------



## JohnT (May 17, 2015)

ceeaton said:


> Curious, what was in that good bottle you just drained? I think I want some of that!



My 2012 cab. Already a classic! Had a nice shell steak dinner on the side.

any time you're close by creeaton, just let me know....I'll show you'se some real Jersey hospitality!


----------



## ceeaton (May 17, 2015)

JohnT said:


> My 2012 cab. Already a classic! Had a nice shell steak dinner on the side.
> 
> any time you're close by creeaton, just let me know....I'll show you'se some real Jersey hospitality!



Exit 43, is that North or South Jersey? Went to school with lot's of Jersy-ites and got to travel much of the State, but I hate to admit it, that was a very long time ago. 

Maybe I can make something worthy of trading you for one of those classics. If I stick on this forum, that is always a possibility, especially with winemakers like yourself helping the new crop of young winemakers learn how to do it right (young in winemaking experience, not years on this planet). Thank you for all of your time and help.


----------



## JohnT (May 18, 2015)

ceeaton said:


> Exit 43, is that North or South Jersey? Went to school with lot's of Jersy-ites and got to travel much of the State, but I hate to admit it, that was a very long time ago.
> 
> Maybe I can make something worthy of trading you for one of those classics. If I stick on this forum, that is always a possibility, especially with winemakers like yourself helping the new crop of young winemakers learn how to do it right (young in winemaking experience, not years on this planet). Thank you for all of your time and help.


 

There is no feeling in the world that is better than doing a little sippin of the good stuff out on the deck on a Friday night. A hard week is over, and you have the whole weekend ahead of you.....

It is my mission to bring that level of contentment to the masses... 

Can I get an AMEN????


----------



## jgmann67 (May 18, 2015)

ceeaton said:


> Exit 43, is that North or South Jersey? Went to school with lot's of Jersy-ites and got to travel much of the State, but I hate to admit it, that was a very long time ago.
> 
> Maybe I can make something worthy of trading you for one of those classics. If I stick on this forum, that is always a possibility, especially with winemakers like yourself helping the new crop of young winemakers learn how to do it right (young in winemaking experience, not years on this planet). Thank you for all of your time and help.




This is South Jersey.... But just barely. =)


----------



## JohnT (May 18, 2015)

Actually, I live in North Jersey, Exit 43 off of route 80.


----------



## jgmann67 (May 18, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Actually, I live in North Jersey, Exit 43 off of route 80.




Sorry. "What exit?" is always tied to GSP. You're up near Morristown and Boonton, yes?

I run through there on I 287 with some frequency (family in Pequannock area).


----------



## ceeaton (May 18, 2015)

My roommate freshman year of college was from Morristown. My roommate Junior/Senior year was from Parsippany (exit 47). I think more than half the population at Dickinson was from NJ. My roommate once explained that PA is a great place to go to college because there is nothing to do, so you can concentrate on studying.


----------



## JohnT (May 18, 2015)

Wow! 

Small world, isn't it.


----------



## Elmer (May 18, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Got to say, it's funny,
> 
> folks down south have pity on us Yankees. Yankees have pity on us from new jersey, but if you ever drained a bottle of the good stuff, then watched a Bruce Springsteen concert, it is US that pities everybody else....



my college roommate was from clifton Nj, or Spring gardern NJ. I forget the name and the exit, but there was a lake and and people pumped your gas for you!

I dont pity those from Jersey, they are living rightfully in NY shadow!!!!

Some more Jersey guys, Bruce & Trey 
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXA8NLsXdoc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXA8NLsXdoc[/ame]


----------



## jgmann67 (May 18, 2015)

Elmer said:


> my college roommate was from clifton Nj, or Spring gardern NJ. I forget the name and the exit, but there was a lake and and people pumped your gas for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ]




I grew up in the town next to Clifton... Nutley, NJ.


----------



## JohnT (May 19, 2015)

Elmer said:


> my college roommate was from clifton Nj, or Spring gardern NJ. I forget the name and the exit, but there was a lake and and people pumped your gas for you!
> 
> I dont pity those from Jersey, they are living rightfully in NY shadow!!!!


 
Yup, It is against the law to pump your own gas in New Jersey yet our gas prices are lower than most places... 

Shadow??? The Statue of Liberty stands in front of New Jersey, "New York, New York" was sung by a guy from New Jersey, and all of the New York football teams play in New Jersey. 







jgmann67 said:


> I grew up in the town next to Clifton... Nutley, NJ.


----------



## Elmer (May 19, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Yup, It is against the law to pump your own gas in New Jersey yet our gas prices are lower than most places...
> 
> Shadow??? The Statue of Liberty stands in front of New Jersey, "New York, New York" was sung by a guy from New Jersey, and all of the New York football teams play in New Jersey.



New York, New York was composed by a guy from Kansas City, Missouri, but the lyrics were written by a guy from Manhattan. And it should be noted that the song was written for the Movie New York, New York, which was directed by Queens own Martin Scorsese, who has made 2 out of the 3 best mob movie ever!
But I digress

You forgot the Buffalo Bills!
Last I checked Brooklyn stole your basketball team (if you follow NBA) and you have no baseball team.

And finally I believe it is illegal to make a left turn in Jersey, you have to go right to go left.

So maybe NJ is no in NY's shadow, but more like a little brother.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 19, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Shadow??? The Statue of Liberty stands in front of New Jersey, "New York, New York" was sung by a guy from New Jersey, and all of the New York football teams play in New Jersey.





Elmer said:


> So maybe NJ is no in NY's shadow, but more like a little brother.




You know, I like both of you guys. I have posted this map before. "A" is John's location, and "B" is Elmer'. You be the judge:


----------



## Elmer (May 19, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> You know, I like both of you guys. I have posted this map before. "A" is John's location, and "B" is Elmer'. You be the judge:



I know, I know, I know.
But I would not expect to someone from Milwakee, WI, Birthplace of Schlitz to understand the friendly contempt and rivalry NY and NJ has.
But it is all good!


https://goo.gl/maps/8Y1oC


----------



## sour_grapes (May 19, 2015)

Elmer said:


> I know, I know, I know.
> But I would not expect to someone from Milwakee, WI, Birthplace of Schlitz to understand the friendly contempt and rivalry NY and NJ has.
> But it is all good!
> 
> ...



Ahh, but you forget that I am a Philly native, and lived in NY (Long Island) for 5 years! I capiche, mon ami!

Fun trivia question: What was the LAST state to get a VHF television station?


----------



## jswordy (May 19, 2015)

Back in college I had a creative writing prof from Jersey who was a huge Springsteen fan. I said I didn't get it. He said, you will. And it will grow on you the older you get (he was about 35 at the time; I was 20).

After graduation, I finally did get it with a vengeance. Caught him on the Born in the USA tour in Hampton, Va. I have not to this day seen a performer who could project from the stage as well as Bruce. It was a 25,000 audience, and it seemed like he was singing to me personally. Today, I still get it. Almost every song has new layers of meaning the older I get. Plus, I like his newer stuff, too. I have tons of Bruce on vinyl, and also on CD.

*Special story for JohnT* but everyone can read it, LOL: 

I worked with a guy named Bud who is now a friend, too. Bud was a Pa. college student when Springsteen came through town. This was the Born version of the band, the originals. Turns out my friend got backstage to party with the band and ended up befriending them all. They had a layover and partied there for like 3 days.

At the end of that, Springsteen came over and put his arm around Bud and said, "Hey man, we like you a lot. Why don't you come on the road with us for the next few gigs?"

And Bud never missed a lick. He said, "Gee, I'd really like to, but I have to stay here and study. I have finals coming up."

I really do try to bring that quote up to him as often as possible.


----------



## JohnT (May 19, 2015)

JS, 

That is the secret, you need to see him live!


----------



## JohnT (May 19, 2015)

Oh, 

You're talking about the nets?? NY can have them!!!!


SO...

NJ is WAY better than NY because..

- We do not pump our own gas.
- No bedbug epidemic... yet
- English we speak better much in New Jersey
- You can come in to NJ for free, but we wont let you leave without paying.
- Snooki is from New York, 'nuf said.
- Given the choice, Newark airport is WAY better JFK or LGA! 
- NY has the Cross Bronx Expressway. Need I say more?
- We have the shore! The problem is that we did not keep it hidden from the New Yorkers.


----------



## Winenoob66 (May 19, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Oh,
> 
> You're talking about the nets?? NY can have them!!!!
> 
> ...




Lmao I think he has got you there.


----------



## Elmer (May 19, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Oh,
> 
> You're talking about the nets?? NY can have them!!!!
> 
> ...



I actually work with J-Wows cousin (both are from my area). I did not know who she was until it was explained to me. Even now I am not sure who either are!

-you can take back the Nets and keep the Jets
-NJ gave the world Tara Reid, thanks for that.
-I used to fly out of Newark in the 80's, it has taken me years to block that out!
-NJ has the Turnpike! We have 87 in the summer!!!!
-You have to pay a few tolls and bridge tolls to get out of NY
-You can have the ocean, we have Adirondacks
-Ny has Saratoga race track & broadway shows!
-We have City bears, moose and turkeys
-We pump our own gas & pay 30Cents on the dollar for a gas tax!
-NY has the greatest city in the world, with the Best Bagels!

But one thing NY & NJ both have going for them-neither are Delaware!!!!


----------



## olusteebus (May 19, 2015)

Well, I spent time in New Jersey at Fort Dix and more time at Fort Monmouth and I think it is a very nice place. That was in 1969. As a matter of fact, I drained an excellent bottle of wine while there. Boone's Farm Wild Mountain Grape. It was a March, 1969 as I recall. Great vintage. In a drive in movie.


----------



## JohnT (May 20, 2015)

Ok Guys.. Let's face it, during 911 we were all New Yorkers. This friendly rivalry has been going on for centuries, but we do have a lot in common if we look hard enough... 

For example, I think we can all agree that LA sucks and Chicago does not even deserve a mention (they fully admit that they are the "second City").


----------



## Elmer (May 20, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> Well, I spent time in New Jersey at Fort Dix and more time at Fort Monmouth and I think it is a very nice place. That was in 1969. As a matter of fact, I drained an excellent bottle of wine while there. Boone's Farm Wild Mountain Grape. It was a March, 1969 as I recall. Great vintage. In a drive in movie.





JohnT said:


> Ok Guys.. Let's face it, during 911 we were all New Yorkers. This friendly rivalry has been going on for centuries, but we do have a lot in common if we look hard enough...
> 
> For example, I think we can all agree that LA sucks and Chicago does not even deserve a mention (they fully admit that they are the "second City").




If there is a better bottle of wine than Boone's, I dont want to know about it!

John could not agree more. it is a friendly rivalry and we probably agree on alot!

I have driven the 405 out in LA and it make the turn pike seem empty!
Chicago- you go there for Cubs games and cheesburgers ( I have done neither), but they dont even make real pizza there!!!!


----------



## JohnT (May 20, 2015)

Elmer said:


> If there is a better bottle of wine than Boone's, I dont want to know about it!
> 
> John could not agree more. it is a friendly rivalry and we probably agree on alot!
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, I agree. They have this stuff they CALL pizza, but not even close to the real thing!


----------



## Rodnboro (May 22, 2015)

JohnT said:


> There is no feeling in the world that is better than doing a little sippin of the good stuff out on the deck on a Friday night. A hard week is over, and you have the whole weekend ahead of you.....
> 
> It is my mission to bring that level of contentment to the masses...
> 
> Can I get an AMEN????




Amen, from a true southerner!


----------



## JohnT (May 22, 2015)

Just one more thought.. 

If I were to win the lottery, and had lots of extra money, I put out a front page ad in every major newspaper with the following ....


*Attention out of state drivers. This is New Jersey Speaking... *

*Get out of the left lane!!!!!*


OK, I feel better now..


----------



## Elmer (May 22, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Just one more thought..
> 
> If I were to win the lottery, and had lots of extra money, I put out a front page ad in every major newspaper with the following ....
> 
> ...




That is usually how I pass through Jersey in the left lane as fast as possible, all the way to South Carolina

But we have the same issue up here as well all the tourists driving up 87 heading towards Saratoga or the Adirondacks. They all drive slow in the left lane, while I'm trying to speed home from work


----------



## JohnT (May 22, 2015)

... There is actually an organization dedicated to this problem...

http://www.leftlanedrivers.org/


too funny!!!!


----------



## wpt-me (May 22, 2015)

Yes but we keep you gentlemen from getting speeding tickets. lol
I will be out there today doing my best. lol

Bill


----------



## JohnT (May 22, 2015)

wpt-me said:


> Yes but we keep you gentlemen from getting speeding tickets. lol
> I will be out there today doing my best. lol
> 
> Bill


 

OK, thanks for the heads up. Be sure to also check out all of the wild life as you drive. I am sure that the New Jersey State bird will be often clearly visible...


----------



## wpt-me (May 22, 2015)

John

Just Maine to Mass. lol

Bill


----------

